# Interesting thought for the day



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Interestingly enough, the current administration has actually attacked, militarily, five countries since they've been in power. That's more than Bush did.......Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq, Yemen, and Somalia. I suspect that's some type of record. I wonder how many countries Obama has to be at war with before he becomes unqualified for the Nobel Peace Prize?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah but thats different. Cause... well just because!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd laugh if they made him give the prize and the money back.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I'd laugh if they made him give the prize and the money back.


I would rather then make Gore give his back due to the falsifying of global warming information. Then he could get one for inventing the internet.

Our Anointed One will not have to return his. He went to war with those countries because they would not become peaceful. Forced peace on those unruly illegitimates.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Someone please tell me what he did to get one in the first place? Aside from apologizing for America and the terrible things we did trying to make this a safer better place to live in. And still he got voted in. I guess I just answered my own question. That was the day I learned the NPP was a true farce!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Global warming is a crock, the arctic ice is shrinking...BUT the antarctic ice is growing and is at record levels, so figure that one out.

http://www.examiner.com/article/arctic-sea-ice-reaches-lowest-extent-on-record-while-antarctica-ice-grows


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Global warming is a crock, the arctic ice is shrinking...BUT the antarctic ice is growing and is at record levels, so figure that one out.
> 
> http://www.examiner....ctica-ice-grows


Its simple--hot air rises and cold air sinks. All the political hot air is rising towards the north, forcing the cold air to sink south. In a few more years, Australia will be under ice.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Interestingly enough, the current administration has actually attacked, militarily, five countries since they've been in power. That's more than Bush did.......Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq, Yemen, and Somalia. I suspect that's some type of record. I wonder how many countries Obama has to be at war with before he becomes unqualified for the Nobel Peace Prize?


I have been trying to cool it somewhat on the current political scene as it has affected me like none other in my life time. To use some favorite liberal democrat terminology, I have been "outraged" by the policies and actions of the current administration. I have never despised a politician as bad as I do the current President as I feel like he is a real threat to the well being of this country and will only become more threatening if re-elected. I cannot believe the plethora of sheep and lemmings in our country.....here is a post today by the liberal news media Huffington Post....I am amazed that they have the oysters to post this....be sure and go thru the 14 things Obama does not want you to know.

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/20/mitt-romney-not-a-billionaire-rich_n_1900949.html?1348172656&icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl1|sec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D208700


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Global warming is a crock, the arctic ice is shrinking...BUT the antarctic ice is growing and is at record levels, so figure that one out.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/arctic-sea-ice-reaches-lowest-extent-on-record-while-antarctica-ice-grows


Thanks for sharing that, I had no idea that was even happening. Awhh media only chaos and turmoil sells, not hey we're are gaining ice on the other end.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I received this in an email.

*The food stamp program, managed by the Department of Agriculture, is pleased to be distributing food stamps to more than 46 million people in the USA.*

*Meanwhile, the Park Service, also managed by the Department of Agriculture, threatens to prosecute those who "Feed the Wild Animals" because the animals may grow dependent upon us and not take care of themselves.*


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

What about Lybia???


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

barnrope said:


> What about Lybia???


NATO was leading that one....If they ever manage to stabilize the place, he'll just take the credit.


----------

